
C/C++ pointers: pointers abuse in Windows kernel - DiabloD3
http://yurichev.com/blog/ptrs3/
======
dezgeg
Linux uses a similar thing: functions that return pointers and that can fail
typically return the negated error code cast directly into a pointer:
[http://lxr.free-
electrons.com/source/include/linux/err.h#L23](http://lxr.free-
electrons.com/source/include/linux/err.h#L23)

------
cyphar
I find it a bit odd that the source of the site is written in m4. What an odd
choice of language.

